# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ~✿ ملف متكامل عن عاشوراء : وقفات ، أحكام ، فوائد ... ✿~

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

بعد أيام سنستقبل يوم عاشوراء ... من أعظم أيام الله
وهذا ملف متكامل أحاول فيه إن شاء الله تعالى جمع ما تعلق بهذا الموضوع للفائدة .
***************
*********
*****
*عاشوراء بين يدي العام الجديد!*

*إيمان بنت محمود المهداوي*

*الحمد لله الذي خلق الخلق وأجرى عليهم ما قدره في كل زمان ومكان، أحمده وأشكره على جزيل الإنعام وأشهد ألا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له الفضل والامتنان، وأشهد أن نبينا محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم خير من صلى وصام وطاف بالبيت الحرام اللهم صل وزد وبارك وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه الكرام؛... أما بعد...
فها نحن نعيش هذه الأيام وقد أشرقت عليها شمس جديدة هي شمس العام 1431هـ لنقف أمام عامٍ كامل قد انصرم، عامٍ قد تصرمت أيامه، وتفرقت أوصاله، وقد حوى بين جنبيه حِكماً وعبراً ، وأحداثاً وعظات،، ومنح ومحن؛ كم بلاء فيه قد رفع؟ وكم نعمة فيه قد نزلت؟ كم غائب فيه قد حضر؟ وكم حاضر فيه قد غاب؟ كم حق فيه قد اغتصب؟ وكم أرض فيه قد استبيحت؟،وكم طفل فيه قد تيتّم؟، وكم من زوجة فيه قد ترمّلت؟،وكم من سليم فيه قد مرض؟ وكم مريض فيه قد شفيّ؟ كم من مولود فيه قد ولد وكم ومن ميت فيه قد دفن؟ كم سعد فيه من أُناس، وكم تعس فيه من آخرين؟هذا يتمنى انقضاء عمره؟ وذاك يتمنى خلود يومه!!*
*أيام تمر على أصحابها كالأعوام *** وأعوام تمر على أصحابها كالأيام*
*فهكذا هي الأيام.. ودوام الحال من المحال، هذا بفضل الله قد عزَّ وهذا بأمر الله قد ذلَّ، تغيّرت أحوال، وتبدلت أمور فسبحان ربي ما أحكمه، سبحانه ما أجلّ صنعه، يعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاء، ويعطي بفضله وحكمته من يشاء، ويمنع بعدله من يشاء، وربك يخلق ما يشاء ويختار ..
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه علينا الآن: هل مرور عام من أعمارنا.. أي نقصان عام من عمرنا الدنيوي أمر يستوجب الاحتفال؟
قبل أن نجيب عن هذا السؤال: يجب أن نعرف أولاً أن الذي وضع التقويم الهجري لم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما لم يضعه أبي بكر الصديق- رضي الله عنه؛ وإنما الذي وضعه هو الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب- رضي الله عنه، حينما جاءته رسالة مكتوب فيها حررت في رجب، فقال رضي الله عنه: أي رجب؟؟ فأدرك ضرورة أن يكون هناك تقويمٌ للمسلمين، فأقره- رضي الله عنه واختار له أن يبدأ بهجرة المصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولعل هناك من يسأل لماذا اختار له غرة محرم ولم يختر له أن يكون غرة شوال أول أيام عيد الفطر المبارك، يوم فرحة المسلمين مثلاَ؟ أقول: إن عمر- رضي الله عنه وكذلك باقي أصحاب نبيينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا فقهاء بالسجيّة؛ فعمر رضي الله عنه يفرق بين اليوم الذي يشرع فيه للمسلم أن يفرح ويلعب ؛ وبين اليوم الذي يشرع له فيه أن يقف مع نفسه ويحاسبها؟!

فمرور عام من عمرنا الدنيوي يستوجب منا وقفة محاسبة لنقف أمام هذا العام وقفة صادقة نعلم فيها أن لنا فيه ما نعلم من أنفسنا، ونعلم أن هذه الوقفة هي طوق النجاة وسبيل الهدايا، فمن كان منا محسناً فعليه إن يزيد في إحسانه، ومن كان مقصرا فعليه أن يستغفر وينيب يقول الله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلْتَنظُرْ نَفْسٌ مَّا قَدَّمَتْ لِغَدٍ } [الحشر:18]. ذكر ابن كثير في تفسيره: ( أي حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا، وانظروا ماذا ادخرتم لأنفسكم من الأعمال الصالحة ليوم معادكم وعرضكم على ربكم)* 
*فـإذا كنــت بالأمسِ اقتـرفت إسـاءةً --- فــــثَنَّ بإحسـانٍ وأنـت حميـــدُ
فيومــك إن أغنيتـه عــاد نفعــه --- علـيك وماضـي الأمسِ ليس يعود
ولا تُرجِ فعـل الخـيرِ يوماً إلى غدٍ --- لعــل غــداً يــأتي وأنــت فقيــدُ*
*جاء في الصحيح من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((كل سلامى من الناس عليه صدقة، كل يوم تطلع فيه الشمس..))
والسلامي قيل: أنها المفصل أو العظمة، فإذا كان في جسم الإنسان 360 عظمة ومفصل؛ ففي كل يوم تطلع فيه الشمس يصبح على كل نفس 360 صدقة فإذا ضرب في 355 وهو عدد أيام السنة الهجرية لكان مجموع ما على كل نفس 127800صدقة. هذا بعيدا عن الفروض والذنوب والكفارات وغيرها.. 
وبالقياس إذا قال لك أحدهم هل نقطع مفصل إصبعك أم نقلع عينكِ أيهما تختار؟ لا شك أنك ستختار المفصل..؛ فهل المفصل عليه صدقة والعين لا؟ ؛ فالعين أولى، والكبد أولى، والقلب أولى، وهذا ما يسمى في الفقة بقياس الأولى؛ فهذه نعم لم نُلهم شكرها؛ فإذا ألهِِمنا شكرها وحمد الله عليها؟؛ فهل شكرناه – سبحانه- على هذا الإلهام؟! فهكذا يجد العبد نفسه في سلسلة متواصلة من النعم التي تستوجب منه الشكر المستمر يقول الله تعالى : {وَآتَاكُم مِّن كُلِّ مَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُ وَإِن تَعُدُّواْ نِعْمَتَ اللّهِ لاَ تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ الإِنسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ } [إبراهيم:34]. 
وبذلك يجد المسلم نفسه فقيرا إلى الله، فقيرا إلى عطاياه، يجد نفسه يسابق إلى الخيرات، ويهتبل الفرص، ويبحث عن كل ما يقربه من مولاه، ويبحث عن مواسم الخير فيغتنمها.
*
*عاشوراء غنيمة المسلم :*
*إن الله سبحانه يخلق ما يشاء ويختار ما كان لهم الخيرة، يختار من خلقه من شاء لتبليغ الرسالة، ولذلك قال: {اللَّهُ يَصْطَفِي مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلاً وَمِنَ النَّاسِ ...} [الحج:75] وقال تعالى: {اللّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ} [ الإنعام:124]، ويختار كذلك من الأزمنة ما يفضله على ما سواه، ويختار من الأمكنة ما يفضله على ما سواه، وقد اختار من الأزمنة مواسم الخير في السنة ففضَّلها وشرَّفها تشريفاً بليغاً يظهرُ فيما ينزل فيها من الرحمات والبركات وفيما يبارك فيها من الأعمال الصالحة، ففضل ليالياٍ على ليال، وأياما على أيام، وأشهرا على أشهر ومنها هذا الشهر الكريم شهر الله المحرم، في هذا الشهر يوم فضيل، يوم قد شهد حدثا عظيما، ونصرا مبينا، أظهر الله فيه الحق على الباطل، فقد أنجى الله فيه موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام وقومه وأغرق فرعون وقومه، فهو يوم له فضيلة عظيمة وحرمة قديمة، هذا اليوم العاشر من شهر الله المحرم إنه عاشوراء. 
*
*عاشوراء بين الإسلام والأمم السابقة:*
*سبق معنا أن بينا فضل وعظمة وحرمة هذا اليوم؛ فقد كان أهل الكتاب يصومونه من قبلنا، وكذلك قريش كانت تصومه، وتكسو فيه الكعبة، وقيل: إن هذا مما بقي لهم من دين الحنيفية، وروي عن عكرمة: "أن قريشاً أذنبت ذنباً في الجاهلية، فعظم في صدورهم، فقيل لهم: صوموا عاشوراء يكفر ذلك عنكم".؛ بل قد كان نبيينا صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم عاشوراء بمكة قبل الهجرة.
وعندما قدم المدينة صلى الله عليه وسلم وجد اليهود يعظمون هذا اليوم ويجعلونه عيداً، فسألهم صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا: هذا يوم عظيم أنجى الله فيه موسى فنحن نصومه لذلك، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (نحن أولى بموسى منهم)، روى ابن عباس- رضي الله عنهما- قال: ((قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة فوجد اليهود صياماً يوم عاشوراء، فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما هذا اليوم الذي تصومونه قالوا: هذا يوم عظيم أنجى الله فيه موسى وقومه، وأغرق فرعون وقومه، فصامه موسى شكراً لله فنحن نصومه، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : فنحن أحق وأولى بموسى منكم فصامه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمر بصيامه (([ متفق عليه].
*
*فضل صيام يوم عاشوراء:*
*قد وردت أحاديث كثيرة عن فضل يوم عاشوراء والصوم فيه وهي ثابتة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد جاء في حديث الربيع بنت معوذ قالت: ((من كان أصبح منكم صائماً فليتم صومه، ومن أرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غداة عاشوراء إلى قرى الأنصار التي حول المدينة كان أصبح منكم مفطراً فليتم بقية يومه، فكنا بعد ذلك نصوم ونصوّم صبياننا الصغار منهم، ونذهب إلى المسجد فنجعل لهم اللعبة من العهن، فإذا بكى أحدهم على الطعام أعطيناه إياها حتى يكون عند الإفطار) [متفق عليه]. وفي رواية: ( فإذا سألونا الطعام أعطيناهم اللعبة نلهيهم حتى يتموا صومهم). وعن معاوية – رضي الله عنه- قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((هذا يوم عاشوراء ولم يكتب الله عليكم صيامه وأنا صائم، فمن شاء فليصم ومن شاء فليفط)).[ متفق عليه].
ومن فضائل صيام يوم عاشوراء أنه يكفر ذنوب السنة التي قبله، فقد روى مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي قتادة أن رجلاً سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صيام يوم عاشوراء فقال: ((أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله) [ صحيح مسلم].
وقد عزم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في آخر عمره على أن لا يصومه مفرداً بل يضم إليه يوماً آخر مخالفةً لأهل الكتاب في صومه، فعن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال :" حين صام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عاشوراء وأمر بصيامه قالوا : يا رسول الله، إنه يوم تعظمه اليهود والنصارى، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فإذا كان العام المقبل إن شاء الله صمنا اليوم التاسع" . قال : فلم يأتِ العام المقبل حتى توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" [رواه مسلم ]. 

مراتب صيام يوم عاشوراء: قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى مراتب الصوم ثلاثة:
• أكملها أن يصام قبله يوم وبعده يوم.
• ويلي ذلك أن يصام التاسع والعاشر. (والذي عليه أكثر الأحاديث). 
• ويلي ذلك إفراد العاشر وحده بالصوم. 
والأحوط أن يصام التاسع والعاشر والحادي عشر حتى يدرك صيام يوم عاشوراء.وهذا ما ذهب إليه بن عباس رضي الله عنه. 
*
*بدع يوم عاشوراء:*
*مازال إبليس بالعبد حتى يجعله يدخل في شرع الله ما لم يأمر به، فألبس على كثير منا أمور وكلفهم بأعمال لم تثبت عن نبيينا صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، ومنها ما ابتدعه البعض في يوم عاشوراء فبعدوا عن المنهج الحق وعن الهدي الصحيح فضلوا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا؟ 
ومن المخالفات التي تقع من بعض المسلمين في هذا اليوم: الاكتحال، والاختضاب، والاغتسال، والتوسعة على الأهل والعيال وكذلك صنع طعام خاص بهذا اليوم كتبادل طبق عاشوراء، وكل هذه الأعمال قد ورد فيها أحاديث موضوعة وضعيفة. 
ومن بدع هذا اليوم أيضاً : تخصيصه بدعاء معين، وكذلك ما يعرف عند أهل البدع برقية عاشوراء، وأيضاً ما يفعله الشيعة والرافضة في هذا اليوم من أعمال بشعة من إيذاء النفس، واحتفالات سوداء لا أصل له في الشرع.
رزقنا الله وإياكم حسن الاتباع وحسن القول والفعل ، وختم أعمارنا بالخيرات ، وأعمالنا بالصالحات ، وصل اللهم على نبيينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.*
http://saaid.net/mktarat/mohram/44.htm

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

قصتا عاشوراء

محمد سعد  
لعاشوراء قصتان، قصة قديمة، وأخرى حديثة، وكل واحدة منهما مليئة بالعبر الجليلة والدروس العجيبة، كل واحدة قصة لنبي من أولي العزم من الرسل، وكل واحدة ذات علاقة ببني إسرائيل. 
القصة القديمة تبدأ منذ مئات السنين حين تكبر فرعون وكفر، ونكل ببني إسرائيل، فجمع موسى _عليه السلام_ قومه للخروج، وتبعهم فرعون ، فجاء الوحي في ذلك اليوم العظيم بأن يضرب موسى _عليه السلام_ البحر بعصاه "فَأَوْحَيْنَ   إِلَى مُوسَى أَنِ اضْرِب بِّعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ فَانفَلَقَ فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ " [الشعراء : 63] فلما رأى فرعون هذه الآية العظيمة لم يتعظ لج في طغيانه ومضى بجنوده يريد اللحاق بموسى _عليه السلام_ وقومه ، فأغرقه الله _عز وجل_ ، ونجى موسى ومن معه من بني إسرائيل ، قال _تعالى_: "وَلَقَدْ نَجَّيْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِين" [الدخان : 30] إلى هنا تنتهي القصة الأولى. 
أما القصة الحديثة فهي أيضاً منذ مئات السنين لكنها حديثة قياسا بالقصة الأولى ، وهي أيضاً متعلقة ببني إسرائيل، لكن تعلقها بالمسلمين أهم ، كان اليهود يحتفلون بهذا اليوم، ورآهم الرسول _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ يصومون ذلك اليوم في المدينة، وكان _عليه الصلاة والسلام_ يصومه قبل ذلك، أخرج البخاري عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ _رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا_ قَال:َ "قَدِمَ النَّبِيُّ _صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ_ الْمَدِينَةَ فَرَأَى الْيَهُودَ تَصُومُ يَوْمَ عَاشُورَاءَ فَقَال:َ مَا هَذَا؟ قَالُوا: هَذَا يَوْمٌ صَالِحٌ هَذَا يَوْمٌ نَجَّى اللَّهُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ عَدُوِّهِمْ فَصَامَهُ مُوسَى - زاد مسلم في روايته: "شكراً لله _تعالى_ فنحن نصومه"، وللبخاري في رواية أبي بشر "ونحن نصومه تعظيماً له"-. قَال:َ فَأَنَا أَحَقُّ بِمُوسَى مِنْكُم.ْ فَصَامَهُ وَأَمَرَ بِصِيَامِهِ" في رواية مسلم: "هذا يوم عظيم أنجى الله فيه موسى وقومه ، وغرَّق فرعون وقومه". 
القصتان مهمتان لنا في هذه الأيام، وحاجتنا إلى ما فيهما من دروس وعبر كبيرة، فهي تمس حياة المسلمين اليومية، وذلك من عدة جوانب نشير إليها فيما يأتي. 
ولنبدأ بأصل هذا اليوم في الإسلام وحكمه:
أخرج البخاري عن عَائِشَةَ _رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا_ قَالَت:ْ "كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ _صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ_ أَمَرَ بِصِيَامِ يَوْمِ عَاشُورَاءَ فَلَمَّا فُرِضَ رَمَضَانُ كَانَ مَنْ شَاءَ صَامَ وَمَنْ شَاءَ أَفْطَرَ". 
ذهب جماهير العلماء من السلف والخلف إلى أن عاشوراء هو اليوم العاشر من المحرم ، وممن قال ذلك مالك وأحمد ، وهذا ظاهر الأحاديث ومقتضى اللفظ. 
قال النووي: "كان النبي _صلى اللّه عليه وسلم_ يصومه بمكة، فلما هاجروا وجد اليهود يصومونه فصامه بوحي أو اجتهاد لا بإخبارهم، وقال ابن رجب: ويتحصل من الأخبار أنه كان للنبي _صلى اللّه عليه وسلم_ أربع حالات: كان يصومه بمكة ولا يأمر بصومه، فلما قدم المدينة وجد أهل الكتاب يصومونه ويعظمونه وكان يحب موافقتهم فيما لم يؤمر فيه فصامه وأمر به وأكد، فلما فرض رمضان ترك التأكيد، ثم عزم في آخر عمره أن يضم إليه يوماً آخر مخالفة لأهل الكتاب، ولم يكن فرضاً قط على الأرجح".
قال في (فتح الباري): "نقل ابن عبد البر الإجماع على أنه الآن ليس بفرض، والإجماع على أنه مستحب". 
وقال النووي: "واختلفوا في حكمه في أول الإسلام حين شرع صومه قبل صوم رمضان، فقال أبو حنيفة: كان واجباً، واختلف أصحاب الشافعي فيه على وجهين مشهورين أشهرهما عندهم أنه لم يزل سنة من حين شرع ولم يكن واجباً قط في هذه الأمة ، ولكنه كان متأكد الاستحباب ، فلما نزل صوم رمضان صار مستحباً دون ذلك الاستحباب. والثاني كان واجباً كقول أبي حنيفة". 
وقد جاء في فضل صيام عاشوراء عن أبي قتادة _رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ_ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ _صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم_ سئل عن صيام يوم عاشوراء فقال: "يكفر السنة الماضية" رَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ، والمراد أنه يكفر الصغائر، وهو على نصف فضل يوم عرفة؛ لأن يوم عرفة سنة المصطفى _صلى اللّه عليه وسلم_، ويوم عاشوراء سنة موسى _عليه السلام_، فجعل سنة نبينا _صلى اللّه عليه وعلى آله وسلم_ تضاعف على سنة موسى في الأجر. 
ولاء لا ينقطع: 
يوم بعيد جداً عنا ذلك اليوم الذي نجى الله _تعالى_ فيه موسى _عليه السلام_ وقومه، ومع ذلك فرح رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ به، ولما رأى اليهود يصومونه أمر بصيامه؛ لأن أولى الناس بموسى فرحا بنجاته هم من على الإسلام لا من حرفوا الدين، قال في الفتح: "وحديث ابن عباس يدل على أن الباعث على صيامه موافقتهم على السبب وهو شكر الله _تعالى_ على نجاة موسى". 
فإذا كان الرسول _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ يُشغل بحدث كان فيه نجاة للمؤمنين مضى عليه عشرات مئات السنين ، بل بأكثر من ذلك فقد ورد أن في هذا اليوم كان نجاة نوح _عليه السلام_، وأن موسى _عليه السلام_ نفسه كان يصومه شكراً لله على نجاة نوح _عليه السلام_ من الطوفان، قال الحافظ ابن حجر: "وقد أخرج أحمد من وجه آخر عن ابن عباس زيادة في سبب صيام اليهود له وحاصلها أن السفينة استوت على الجودي فيه فصامه نوح وموسى شكراً، وقد تقدمت الإشارة لذلك قريباً ، وكأن ذكر موسى دون غيره هنا لمشاركته لنوح في النجاة وغرق أعدائهما). 
فكيف يغفل عن هذا بعض المسلمين، ولا يعبأ بما يحدث لمسلم آخر أصابته شدة، ولا يعبأ بالمسلمين أصباهم خير أم شر، في حين يغضب بعض النصارى في عدد من دول أوروبا ويندد بما يحدث في فلسطين أو في العراق أو في غيرهما، وقد يبخل عدد غير قليل من المسلمين على إخوانه بنصرة أو صدقة أو دعم أو دعاء ، فمن أولى بالمسلم وأحق به! 
الفرح للمسلم والحزن له علامة من علامات المسلم وصفة من صفاته ، في الحديث: "مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى" مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ. 
وبراءة لا تزول: 
مخالفة الرسول _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ لليهود في صيام عاشوراء، هي مثال عملي لما ينبغي أن يكون عليه المسلم، فلا يقع تحت تأثير معايشة غير المسلمين، وتأثير رؤية عاداتهم، وتأثير التعامل معهم، ولا يقلدهم ولا يعجب بعملهم، فالرسول _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ خالف اليهود في صيام هذا اليوم وسن للمسلمين صوم يوم معه، ولم يكن صيامه _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ تقليداً لهم؛ لأنه _عليه الصلاة والسلام_ كان يصومه في مكة، (ومختصر ذلك أنه _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ كان يصومه كما تصومه قريش في مكة، ثم قدم المدينة فوجد اليهود يصومونه فصامه أيضاً بوحي أو تواتر أو اجتهاد لا بمجرد أخبار آحادهم، والله أعلم). 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر: "وقد كان _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ يحب موافقة أهل الكتاب فيما لم يؤمر فيه بشيء ولا سيما إذا كان فيما يخالف فيه أهل الأوثان، فلما فتحت مكة واشتهر أمر الإسلام أحب مخالفة أهل الكتاب أيضا كما ثبت في الصحيح، فهذا من ذلك، فوافقهم أولا وقال: نحن أحق بموسى منكم، ثم أحب مخالفتهم فأمر بأن يضاف إليه يوم قبله ويوم بعده خلافا لهم. 
وقال بعض أهل العلم: قوله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ في صحيح مسلم: "لئن عشت إلى قابل لأصومن التاسع" يحتمل أمرين، أحدهما أنه أراد نقل العاشر إلى التاسع، والثاني أراد أن يضيفه إليه في الصوم، فلما توفي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ قبل بيان ذلك كان الاحتياط صوم اليومين، وعلى هذا فصيام عاشوراء على ثلاث مراتب: أدناها أن يصام وحده، وفوقه أن يصام التاسع معه، وفوقه أن يصام التاسع والحادي عشر، والله أعلم). 
قال: "قوله: "وأمر بصيامه" للمصنف في تفسير يونس من طريق أبي بشر أيضاً "قال لأصحابه: أنتم أحق بموسى منهم فصوموا ". واستشكل رجوعه إليهم في ذلك، وأجاب المازري باحتمال أن يكون أوحى إليه بصدقهم أو تواتر عنده الخبر بذلك، زاد عياض أو أخبره به من أسلم منهم كابن سلام، ثم قال: ليس في الخبر أنه ابتدأ الأمر بصيامه ، بل في حديث عائشة التصريح بأنه كان يصومه قبل ذلك ، فغاية ما في القصة أنه لم يحدث له بقول اليهود تجديد حكم ، وإنما هي صفة حال وجواب سؤال ، ولم تختلف الروايات عن ابن عباس في ذلك، ولا مخالفة بينه وبين حديث عائشة " إن أهل الجاهلية كانوا يصومونه " كما تقدم إذ لا مانع من توارد الفريقين على صيامه مع اختلاف السبب في ذلك، قال القرطبي: لعل قريشاً كانوا يستندون في صومه إلى شرع من مضى كإبراهيم ، وصوم رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ يحتمل أن يكون بحكم الموافقة لهم كما في الحج ، أو أذن الله له في صيامه على أنه فعل خير ، فلما هاجر ووجد اليهود يصومونه وسألهم وصامه وأمر بصيامه احتمل ذلك أن يكون ذلك استئلافا لليهود كما استألفهم باستقبال قبلتهم ، ويحتمل غير ذلك. 
وعلى كل حال فلم يصمه اقتداء بهما ، فإنه كان يصومه قبل ذلك ، وكان ذلك في الوقت الذي يحب فيه موافقة أهل الكتاب فيما لم ينه عنه". 
حينما يقرأ المسلم أو يسمع أن الصيام أصلاً كان هو صيام يوم واحد وهو عاشوراء ، لكن لتأكيد مخالفتنا لليهود والنصارى سن رسولنا _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ صوم التاسع ؛ تتأصل في نفسه عقيدة البراء من الكافرين وعملهم ، وتنتصر نفسه على فتن التغريب وطغيان عادات الغرب في هذا العصر. 
وأمل.. دائم: 
التأمل في هذا اليوم الذي نجى الله _تعالى_ في موسى _عليه السلام_ وقومه يبعث في النفس أملاً كبيراً ، وكلما تدبر المسلم آيات القرآن الكريم التي تحكي لنا الشدة التي كان فيها موسى _عليه السلام_ وقومه ، وكيف نجاهم الله _تعالى_ في مشهد عظيم ، ينشرح صدره ويطمئن إلى وعد الله _تعالى_ الدائم بنصر المؤمنين ، ونجاتهم من عدوهم ، قال _تعالى_: "ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كَذَلِكَ حَقّاً عَلَيْنَا نُنجِ الْمُؤْمِنِين" [يونس : 103]. 
http://saaid.net/mktarat/mohram/23.htm

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

مـاذا تعرف عـن عـاشــوراء ؟!! 

محتسب ـ أبو مصعب 
الحمد لله وكفى ، والصلاة والسلام على النبي المصطفى ، وعلى آله وصحبه الشرفاء. 
وبـــــعــد : 
فبمناسبة اقتراب يوم عاشوراء أحببت تذكير الأحبة ببعض مسائله الهامة فأقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق : 
أولا ـ تعريف اسم (عاشوراء) : 
كذا بالمد على المشهور وحكى القلعي قصرهما فتعقبه النووي بقوله : وهو شاذ أو باطل . 
وقال القاضي عياض في (مشارق الأنوار): عاشوراء اسم إسلامي لا يعرف في الجاهلية، لأنه ليس في كلامهم فاعولاء. 
ومعنى عاشوراء أي اليوم العاشر من المحرم . 
ثانيا ـ الحث على صيامه : 
وردت جملة من الأحاديث الصحيحة التي تأكد استحباب صيام هذا اليوم ومن هذه الأحاديث: 
1 ـ عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ثم كانت قريش تصوم عاشوراء في الجاهلية وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصومه فلما هاجر إلى المدينة صامه وأمر بصيامه فلما فرض شهر رمضان قال من شاء صامه ومن شاء تركه . رواه الشيخان . 
2 ـ وعن بن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ ثم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قدم المدينة فوجد اليهود صياما يوم عاشوراء فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ما هذا اليوم الذي تصومونه؟!) . 
فقالوا : هذا يوم عظيم أنجى الله فيه موسى وقومه وغرق فرعون وقومه فصامه موسى شكرا فنحن نصومه ! 
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (فنحن أحق وأولى بموسى منكم) فصامه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمر بصيامه. رواه الشيخان . 
ثالثا ـ أي يوم يصام في عاشوراء : 
يتعين على من صام يوم عاشوراء صيام يوم قبله أي (تاسوعاء) أو بعده (الحادي عشر) وذلك لما ثبت عن عبد الله بن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ قال: حين صام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عاشوراء وأمر بصيامه قالوا : ثم يا رسول الله إنه يوم تعظمه اليهود والنصارى!! فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (فإذا كان العام المقبل ـ إن شاء الله ـ صمنا اليوم التاسع) . 
قال : فلم يأت العام المقبل حتى توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. رواه مسلم . 
رابعا ـ ثواب من صام عاشوراء : 
بين ذلك ما ثبت عن أبي قتادة قال مرفوعا: (صيام يوم عرفة أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله والسنة التي بعده وصيام يوم عاشوراء أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله) . رواه مسلم . 
خامسا ـ الحكمة من زيادة صوم عرفة في التكفير عن صوم عاشوراء : 
ذكر بعض العلماء أن الحكمة في زيادة صوم عرفة في التكفير عن صوم عاشوراء أنه من شريعة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وصوم عاشوراء من شريعة كليم الرحمن موسى عليه السلام وشريعة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل كما لا يخفى. 
سادسا ـ بدع لا أصل لها تتعلق بيوم عاشوراء : 
1 ـ نقل أنه من السنة الاكتحال يوم عاشوراء .  
2 ـ تخصيص يوم عاشوراء بصلاة . 
قال ابن تيمية : (وصلاة يوم عاشوراء وأمثال ذلك من الصلوات المروية عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم مع اتفاق أهل المعرفة بحديثه أن ذلك كذب عليه ولكن بلغ ذلك أقواما من أهل فظنوه صحيحا فعملوا به وهم مأجورون على حسن قصدهم واجتهادهم لا على مخالفة السنة وأما من تبينت له السنة فظن أن غيرها خير منها فهو ضال مبتدع بل كافروالقول الوسط العدل هو ما وافق السنة الصحيحة الثابتة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم … 
أما من الجهال الذين قابلوا الفاسد بالفاسد والكذب بالكذب والشر بالشر والبدعة بالبدعة فوضعوا الآثار فى شعائر الفرح والسرور يوم عاشوراء كالاكتحال والاختضاب وتوسيع النفقات على العيال وطبخ الأطعمة الخارجة عن العادة ونحو ذلك مما يفعل فى الأعياد والمواسم فصار هؤلاء يتخذون يوم عاشوراء موسما كمواسم الأعياد والأفراح).  
3 ـ الاغتسال والتعييد بالمصافحة وإعداد بعض ألوان الطعام الخاصة كأكلة (عاشوراء): 
فقد سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ عما يفعله الناس فى يوم عاشوراء من الكحل والاغتسال والحناء والمصافحة وطبخ الحبوب وإظهار السرور وغير ذلك إلى الشارع فهل ورد فى ذلك عن النبى حديث صحيح أم لا ؟! 
وإذا لم يرد حديث صحيح فى شيء من ذلك فهل يكون فعل ذلك بدعة أم لا ؟! 
فأجاب : 
(الحمد لله رب العالمين لم يرد فى شيء من ذلك حديث صحيح عن النبى ولا عن أصحابه ولا استحب ذلك أحد من أئمة المسلمين لا الأئمة الأربعة ولا غيرهم ولا روى أهل الكتب المعتمدة فى ذلك شيئا لا عن النبى ولا الصحابة ولا التابعين لا صحيحا ولا ضعيفا لا فى كتب الصحيح ولا فى السنن ولا المسانيد ولا يعرف شيء من هذه الأحاديث على عهد القرون الفاضلة ولكن روى بعض المتأخرين فى ذلك أحاديث مثل ما رووا ان من اكتحل يوم عاشوراء لم يرمد من ذلك العام ومن اغتسل يوم عاشوراء لم يمرض ذلك العام وأمثال ذلك. 
ورووا فضائل فى صلاة يوم عاشوراء ورووا أن فى يوم عاشوراء توبة آدم على الجودي ورد يوسف على يعقوب وإنجاء إبراهيم من النار وفداء الذبيح بالكبش ونحو ذلك. 
ورووا فى حديث موضوع مكذوب على النبى أنه من وسع على أهله يوم عاشوراء وسع الله عليه سائر السنة ورواية هذا كله عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم كذب ولكنه معروف من رواية سفيان بن عيينة عن إبراهيم بن محمد بن المنتشر عن أبيه قال بلغنا انه من وسع على أهله يوم عاشوراء وسع الله عليه سائر سنته وإبراهيم بن محمد بن المنتشر من أهل الكوفة وأهل الكوفة كان فيهم طائفتان).  
4 ـ اتخاذ يوم عاشوراء يوم حزن وعزاء : 
وهذا مسلك الروافض لأن الحسين رضي الله عنه قُتل يوم عاشوراء. 
قال شيخ الإسلام : (فصارت طائفة جاهلة ظالمة إما ملحدة منافقة وإما ضالة غاوية تظهر موالاته وموالاة أهل بيته تتخذ يوم عاشوراء يوم مأتم وحزن ونياحة وتظهر فيه شعار الجاهلية من لطم الخدود وشق الجيوب والتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية … فكان ما زينه الشيطان لأهل الضلال والغي من اتخاذ يوم عاشوراء مأتما وما يصنعون فيه من الندب والنياحة وإنشاد قصائد الحزن ورواية الأخبار التى فيها كذب كثير والصدق فيها ليس فيه إلا تجديد الحزن والتعصب وإثارة الشحناء والحرب وإلقاء الفتن بين أهل الإسلام والتوسل بذلك إلى سب السابقين الأولين وكثرة الكذب والفتن فى الدنيا ولم يعرف طوائف الإسلام اكثر كذبا وفتنا ومعاونة للكفار على أهل الإسلام من هذه الطائفة الضالة الغاوية فانهم شر من الخوارج المارقين وأولئك قال فيهم النبي : يقتلون أهل الإسلام ويدعون أهل الأوثان) وهؤلاء يعاونون اليهود والنصارى والمشركين على أهل بيت النبى وأمته المؤمنين كما أعانوا المشركين من الترك والتتار على ما فعلوه ببغداد وغيرها بأهل بيت النبوة ومعدن الرسالة ولد العباس وغيرهم من أهل البيت والمؤمنين من القتل والسبى وخراب الديار وشر هؤلاء وضررهم على أهل الإسلام لا يحصيه الرجل الفصيح فى الكلام). 
نسأل الله أن يعجل بالنصر المبين، ويتقبل منا صالح الأعمال. 

أخوكم في الله : محتسب ـ أبو مصعب 2 / 1 / 23هـ .
شبكة الفجر




http://saaid.net/mktarat/mohram/1.htm

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

عاشوراء: يوم النصر العظيم 

د.عبد العزيز بن فوزان بن صالح الفوزان

الصراع بين الحق والباطل، وبين أولياء الرحمن وأولياء الشيطان قديم قدم البشرية ذاتها، ولا يزال مستعراً مشبوباً إلى قيام الساعة، وهذه سنة الله في خلقه، وهي مقتضى حكمته ورحمته، قال الله عز وجل: (الذين آمنوا يقاتلون في سبيل الله، والذين كفروا يقاتلون في سبيل الطاغوت فقاتلوا أولياء الشيطان إن كيد الشيطان كان ضعيفاً)، وقال تعالى: (ذلك ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم ولكن ليبلو بعضكم ببعض). فالله تعالى قادر على أن يهلك الظالمين في لحظة، ويأخذهم على حين غرة، ولكنه ابتلى بهم عباده المؤمنين ليكشف معادنهم، ويمتحن صدقهم وصبرهم، وجهادهم وبذلهم. فبالابتلاء يتميز المؤمن الصادق من الدعي المنافق, ويتبين المجاهد العامل من القاعد الخامل. 

ولقد قصَّ الله لنا فصولاً كثيرة من هذا الصراع بين المؤمنين والكافرين. ومن هذه القصص العظيمة: قصة موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام مع فرعون مصر في عهده، التي تكرر ذكرها في القرآن فيما يقارب ثلاثين موضعاً، وهي أكثر القَصص القرآني تكراراً، وذلك لمشابهتها لما كان يعانيه الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من صناديد قريش وفراعين هذه الأمة, ولما فيها من التسلية والتأسية له وللمؤمنين، حينما يشتد عليهم أذى الكفار والمنافقين، ولما اشتملت عليه من العظات البالغة، والدروس والحكم الباهرة، والحجج والآيات القاطعة.

وتبدأ قصة موسى مع فرعون, منذ أن كان موسى حملاً في بطن أمه، فقد قيل لفرعون: إن مولوداً من بني إسرائيل سيولد، وسيكون على يديه هلاكك وزوال ملكك.

وإسرائيل هو يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهم الصلاة والسلام، وقد نزح إسرائيل وأولاده من الشام إلى مصر في عهد يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما السلام، وكان عددهم آنذاك ثمانين شخصاً، ثم لم يزل عددهم ينمو ونسلهم يتكاثر حتى بلغوا في عهد فرعون الطاغية ستمائة ألف إنسان. 

وعندما أخبر فرعون أن زوال ملكه سيكون على يد غلام من بني إسرائيل أصدر أوامره بقتل أبنائهم واستحياء نسائهم، حذراً من وجود هذا الغلام -ولن يغني حذر من قدر-، (والله غالب على أمره ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون )، واحترز فرعون كل الاحتراز ألا يوجد هذا الغلام، حتى جعل رجالاً وقابلات يدورون على النساء الحوامل، ويعلمون ميقات وضعهن، فلا تلد امرأة ذكراً إلا ذبحه من ساعته.

وكان هارون عليه السلام قد ولد قبل بدء هذه المحنة، فأنجاه الله من كيد فرعون، وأما موسى عليه السلام فإنه لما حملت به أمه حرصت على إخفاء حملها خوفاً عليه من القتل، وكان خوفها عليه يزداد مع مرور الأيام وقرب وقت المخاض، ولما وضعته ذكراً ضاقت به ذرعاً، وضاقت عليها الأرض بما رحبت، وركبها من الهم والخوف ما لا يعلمه إلا الله، وكان خوفها عليه أضعاف أضعاف فرحها بقدومه، ولكن الله جلّ وعلا ألهمها بما يثبت به فؤادها، كما قال تعالى: (وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه، فإذا خفت عليه، فألقيه في اليم ولا تخافي ولا تحزني إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين).

فاستجابت أم موسى لهذا الإلهام، وصنعت لابنها صندوقاً، وألقته في نهر النيل، حيث كانت دارها مجاورة له، ألقته في النهر وكأنما ألقت معه عقلها وقلبها، فأصبح صدرها خالياً من الطمأنينة، خالياً من الراحة والاستقرار، ولولا أن الله ربط على قلبها بالإيمان، وشد عزمها باليقين، لكشفت السر وأفسدت التدبير ( وأصبح فؤاد أم موسى فارغاً إن كادت لتبدي به لولا أن ربطنا على قلبها لتكون من المؤمنين).

ويمضي الموج بالوليد الضعيف داخل الصندوق، يحفه الله بعنايته، ويكلؤه بحفظه ورعايته، حتى بلغ قصر فرعون، فالتقطه آل فرعون، ولما فتحوا التابوت وجدوا فيه ذلك الغلام الضعيف. ولكن رب الأرباب، ومالك القلوب والألباب، يلقي في قلب آسية زوجة فرعون فيضاً من الرحمة والرأفة والحنان، على هذا الطفل الرضيع: (وقالت امرأة فرعون قرة عين لي ولك لا تقتلوه عسى أن ينفعنا أونتخذه ولداً وهم لايشعرون) وكانت آسية عاقراً لا تلد، وقوله تعالى: (وهم لا يشعرون) أي: كدناهم هذا الكيد، وجعلناهم يلتقطون موسى ليكون لهم عدواً وحزنا وهم لا يشعرون. وقد أنالها الله ما رجت منه من النفع والخير, فهداها الله بسببه، وجعلها من أهل جواره وجنته.

ولكن هذا الطفل المحفوف بعناية الله يفاجئوهم بأنه لا يقبل ثدي امرأة ليرضع، فحاروا في أمره، واجتهدوا في تغذيته بكل ممكن، وهو لا يزداد إلا رفضاً واستعصاء، ولا يزيدهم إلا عنتاً وحيرة، وبينما هم كذلك، إذ بأخته تقبل عليهم، وكانت أمها قد أمرتها بأن تتابع أخاها وهو في الصندوق، وأن تقفو أثره، لتعلم مستقره، وتستطلع خبره: (وقالت لأخته قصيه فبصرت به عن جنب وهم لايشعرون، فقالت هل أدلكم على أهل بيت يكفلونه لكم وهم له ناصحون)، ففرحوا بذلك فرحاً شديداً، وذهبوا معها إلى منزلهم، فلما رأته أمه ما كادت تصدق عينيها، فأخذته وضمته إلى صدرها وألقمته ثديها، فأخذ يرضع بنهم شديد، وهم في غاية الدهشة والسرور. وهكذا يأبى الله -عزّ وجل- إلا أن يحمل آل فرعون هذا الوليد إلى أمه التي خافت عليه منهم، ثم يعطوها مع ذلك أجرة إرضاعها له، ويتعهدوا وليدها بالتربية والرعاية، قال الله تعالى: (فرددناه إلى أمه كي تقر عينها ولا تحزن ولتعلم أن وعد الله حق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون).

وما زالت الأيام تمضي، والأعوام تترى، وكبر موسى وبلغ أشده، وآتاه الله حكماً وعلماً، فصار يأمر وينهى، ويقول فيسمع، ويشفع فيشفع، ولا غرو فهو ابن فرعون بالتبني، وهو ربيبه وواحد من أهل بيته، قال الله تعالى: (ولما بلغ أشده واستوى آتيناه حكماً وعلماً وكذلك نجزي المحسنين). وبعد حين وقع في محنة عظيمة، حيث قتل رجلاً من قوم فرعون ما كان يريد قتله، وتخوف من الطلب، ففر هارباً إلى أرض مدين، ولبث فيهم عشر سنين، تزوج في أثنائها، ثم عاد إلى أرض مصر مع أهله، وفي الطريق إليها أكرمه الله برسالته، وأوحى إليه بوحيه، وكلمه كفاحاً من غير واسطة ولا ترجمان، وأرسله إلى فرعون بالآيات القاطعات والسلطان المبين، ولكن فرعون عاند وكابر، (فكذب وعصى, ثم أدبر يسعى، فحشر فنادى، فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى) وادّعى أن ما جاء به موسى سحر، وأن عنده من السحر ما يبطله، وجمع السحرة من جميع أنحاء مملكته، فألقوا ما عندهم من السحر، (فلما ألقوا قال موسى ما جئتم به السحر إن الله سيبطله إن الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين، ويحق الله الحق بكلماته ولو كره المجرمون) (فألقى موسى عصاه فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون) (فوقع الحق وبطل ما كانوا يعملون، فغلبوا هنالك وانقلبوا صاغرين، وألقي السحرة ساجدين، قالوا آمنا برب العالمين، رب موسى وهارون).

ولما انقطعت حجة فرعون، وخاب كيده، وانكشف باطله وزيفه، لجأ إلى القوة والبطش، والتعذيب والتنكيل، والملاحقة والتشريد، وإرهاب الناس بالنار والحديد. إنه منطق الطغيان العاتي، كلما أعوزته الحجة، وخذله البرهان، وخاف أن يظهر الحق، ويتمكن أهله وروّاده.

ثم أرسل الله -عز وجل- على فرعون وقومه آيات عجيبة وعقوبات متنوعة: من الطوفان، والجراد، والقمل، والضفادع، والدم، (وما يعلم جنود ربك إلا هو وما هي إلا ذكرى للبشر)، ولكنها -والعياذ بالله- لم تزدهم إلا عناداً واستكباراً، وظلماً وعدواناً، يقول الله تعالى: (فأرسلنا عليهم الطوفان والجراد والقمل والضفادع والدم آيات مفصلات فاستكبروا وكانوا قوماً مجرمين). 

ولما تمادى فرعون في طغيانه وإيذائه لموسى ومن معه، أوحى الله إلى موسى أن يخرج بالمسلمين من أرض مصر ليلاً، فخرجوا قاصدين بلاد الشام. 

فلما علم فرعون بخروجهم جمع جيشه، وجنّد جنوده من شتّى أنحاء مملكته ليلحقهم ويمحقهم في زعمه: (فأرسل فرعون في المدائن حاشرين، إن هؤلاء لشرذمة قليلون، وإنهم لنا لغائظون، وإنا لجميع حذرون).

فخرج فرعون وجنوده في أثرهم، حتى أدركهم عند البحر الأحمر (فلما تراءى الجمعان قال أصحاب موسى إنا لمدركون) فالبحر أمامهم، والعدو خلفهم!! فأجابهم موسى بلسان المؤمن الواثق بأن الله معه ولن يضيعه، وقال لهم بكل ثقة وثبات: (كلا إن معي ربي سيهدين)، فأوحى الله إليه أن اضرب بعصاك البحر، فضربه وهو يتلاطم بأمواجه، فانفلق بإذن الله اثني عشر طريقاً يابساً، وصار هذا الماء السيال، وتلك الأمواج العاتيات، كأطواد الجبال الراسيات، فانحدروا فيه مسرعين مستبشرين، ودخل فرعون وجنوده في أثرهم لاهثين سادرين، فلما جاوزه موسى وقومه، وتكاملوا خارجين، وتكامل فرعون وقومه داخلين، أطبقه الله عليهم وأغرقهم أجمعين: (وأوحينا إلى موسى أن أسر بعبادي فاضرب لهم طريقاً في البحر يبساً لا تخاف دركاً ولا تخشى، فأتبعهم فرعون بجنوده فغشيهم من اليم ما غشيهم وأضل فرعون قومه وما هدى).

وهذا هو مصير أعداء الله في كل حين، وتلك هي عاقبة المكذبين الضالين، وما ربك بظلام للعبيد، يقول الله تعالى: (فكلاً أخذنا بذنبه فمنهم من أرسلنا عليه حاصباً ومنهم من أخذته الصيحة ومنهم من خسفنا به الأرض ومنهم من أغرقنا وما كان الله ليظلمهم ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون). 

ويستفاد من هذه القصة أيضاً: أن العاقبة للمتقين، والنصر حليفهم، متى ما تمسكوا بدينهم، واستنزلوا النصر من ربهم: (وما النصر إلا من عند الله إن الله عزيز حكيم)، (إنا لننصر رسلنا والذين آمنوا في الحياة الدنيا ويوم يقوم الأشهاد، يوم لا ينفع الظالمين معذرتهم ولهم اللعنة ولهم سوء الدار).

ويستفاد منها كذلك: أن الباطل مهما انتفخ وانتفش، وتجبّر وتغطرس، وظن أنه لا يمكن لأحد أن ينازعه، أو يردّ كيده وباطله، أو يهزم جنده وجحافله؛ فإن مصيره إلى الهلاك، وعاقبته هي الذلة والهوان، فهذا فرعون الطاغية بلغ به التكبر والغرور أن يدّعي الإلوهية، وأن يعلن للناس بكل جرأة وصفاقة: (ما علمت لكم من إله غيري) وأن يقول بملء فيه من غير حياء ولا مواربة: (أنا ربكم الأعلى)، ثم يفتخر بقوته وسلطانه فيقول: (يا قوم أليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الأنهار تجري من تحتي أفلا تبصرون)، ثم يحتقر موسى عليه السلام وهو النبي الصالح والداعية الناصح فيقول: (أم أنا خير من هذا الذي هو مهين ولا يكاد يبين)، ولكنه حين حلّ به العذاب لم يغن عنه ملكه وسلطانه، ولا جنده وأعوانه، ولا تبجحه وادعاؤه: (فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة والأولى إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى). 

فيا ترى متى وقع هذا الحدث العظيم، وتحقق هذا النصر المبين؟!! لقد كان ذلك في اليوم العاشر من هذا الشهر الكريم: شهر الله المحرم. فقد روى البخاري ومسلم عن عبد الله بن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- قال: "قدم رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- المدينة فرأى اليهود تصوم عاشوراء، فقال: ما هذا اليوم الذي تصومونه؟ قالوا: هذا يوم عظيم، أنجى الله فيه موسى وقومه، وغرَّق فرعون وقومه، فصامه موسى شكراً فنحن نصومه، فقال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: فنحن أحق وأولى بموسى منكم، فصامه رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأمر بصيامه". 

وقد كان صيام يوم عاشوراء واجباً قبل أن يفرض صيام رمضان، فلما فرض صيام رمضان أصبح صيام عاشوراء سنة مؤكدة. تقول حفصة رضي الله عنها: "أربع لم يكن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يدعهن: صيام عاشوراء، والعشر، وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتان قبل الفجر" رواه أحمد والنسائي وصححه الألباني. وسئل ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- عن صيام عاشوراء؛ فقال: "ما علمت أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- صام يوماً يطلب فضله على الأيام إلا هذا اليوم" متفق عليه. وبين النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- أن صيام هذا اليوم يكفر ذنوب سنة كاملة فقال: "صيام عاشوراء أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله" رواه مسلم. 

وروى مسلم أيضاً عن ابن عباس قال: "حين صام رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يوم عاشوراء وأمر بصيامه قالوا: يا رسول الله! إنه يوم تعظمه اليهود والنصارى؟ فقال: فإذا كان العام القابل إن شاء الله صمت التاسع. فلم يأت العام المقبل حتى توفي رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-"، وفي صحيح مسلم أيضاً: "خالفوا اليهود، صوموا يوماً قبله أو يوماً بعده". 

قال ابن القيم: "فمراتب صومه ثلاثة. أكملها: أن يصام قبله يوم وبعده يوم. ويلي ذلك: أن يصام التاسع والعاشر، وعليه أكثر الأحاديث. ويلي ذلك: إفراد العاشر وحده بالصوم" أ.هـ 

وبناءً عليه، فإن إفراد العاشر وحده بالصوم جائز، وبه يحصل الأجر المذكور في تلك الأحاديث، والأكمل صيام التاسع والعاشر، أو العاشر والحادي عشر، حتى تحصل المخالفة لأهل الكتاب. وإن صمت يوماً قبله ويوماً بعده فهذا أحسن وأتم، حتى تستيقن صيام اليوم العاشر، خصوصاً إذا كان مشكوكاً في وقت دخول الشهر، ولأن السُّنة صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، كما أن الصيام في شهر محرم له خصوصية ومزية على ما سواه، فقد روى الإمام مسلم عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: "أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان: شهر الله المحرم، وأفضل الصلاة بعد الفريضة صلاة الليل". 

وإن وافق عاشوراء يوم الجمعة أو السبت فلا بأس بالصيام فيهما أو في أحدهما، لأن المنهي عنه هو إفراد الجمعة أو السبت بالصيام، لأجل أنه الجمعة أو السبت، أما إذا كان للصيام فيهما سبب شرعي يقتضيه، كيوم عاشوراء، أو يوم عرفة، ونحوهما فلا نهي حينئذ. ويشبه ذلك الصلاة في أوقات النهي إذا كان لها سبب شرعي. 

ومن المفارقات العجيبة: ما حصل في هذا اليوم المبارك أيضاً من قتل سيد شباب أهل الجنة: الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب -رضي الله عنه وعن أبيه وأمه وآل بيته-، حيث قتل في فتنة عظيمة بين فئتين من المسلمين، وهي فتنة طهّر الله منها أيدينا فلا نخوض فيها بألسنتنا. ولكن الذي ينبغي التنبيه إليه: هو أن ما يفعله بعض الشيعة في هذا اليوم من البكاء والنواح على قتل الحسين -رضي الله عنه-، وما يقومون به من تعذيب أنفسهم، وإسالة الدماء من وجوههم وصدورهم وظهورهم، والتقرب إلى الله بضرب أبدانهم بالسلاسل والسكاكين، ولطم خدودهم، ونتف شعورهم، ليس من الإسلام في شيء، وهو من البدع المحدثة، والمنكرات الظاهرة، ومن كبائر الذنوب التي تبرأ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من مرتكبيها، فقال: "ليس منا من ضرب الخدود، وشق الجيوب، ودعا بدعوى الجاهلية" متفق عليه. وعن أبي -موسى رضي الله عنه- "أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بريء من الصالقة والحالقة والشاقة" متفق عليه. والصالقة: هي التي ترفع صوتها بالنياحة والندب. والحالقة: هي التي تحلق رأسها عند المصيبة. والشاقة: هي التي تشق ثوبها. فكل عمل يدل على الجزع والتسخط، وعدم الرضا بقدر الله فإنه محرم. ويضاف إلى ذلك ما في هذه الأعمال البدعية المؤذية للأبدان من حماقة وسفاهة، وتشويه لصورة الإسلام، وتنفير لغير المسلمين من الدخول فيه. وقد رأينا بعض وسائل الإعلام العالمية المعادية تحرص على نشر هذه الأعمال البدعية بالصوت والصورة، زاعمة بأن هذا هو الإسلام، وهذا ما يفعله المسلمون في هذا اليوم من كل عام!! 

وأشنع من هذا ما يفعله بعض هؤلاء المبتدعة من لعن للصحابة الأبرار، وإعلان للبراءة منهم. وهذا لعمر الله من أعظم الضلال، وأنكر المنكرات. 

ويقابل هؤلاء فرقة أخرى، ناصبوا الحسين رضي الله عنه العداوة والبغضاء، فيتخذون هذا اليوم عيداً، ويظهرون فيه الفرح والسرور، ويلبسون الجديد، ويتبادلون الهدايا، ويصنعون أطعمة غير معتادة. وهذا كله من البدع المحدثة، والضلالات المنكرة، والبدعة لا تعالج بالبدعة، والخطأ لا يصحح بالخطأ. قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- : "وقوم يستحبون الاكتحال والاغتسال، والتوسعة على العيال، واتخاذ أطعمة غير معتادة. وأصلها من المتعصبين بالباطل على الحسين -رضي الله عنه-، وكل بدعة ضلالة، ولم يستحب ذلك أحد من الأئمة الأربعة ولا غيرهم. ولا عند من استحب ذلك حجة شرعية. بل المستحب يوم عاشوراء الصيام عند جمهور أهل العلم" أ.هـ

فاتق الله أيها المسلم، وعليك بالسنة والجماعة، فإن يد الله مع الجماعة، ومن شذّ شذّ في النار. ولتعلم بأن منهج أهل السنة في الصحابة الكرام من آل البيت وغيرهم هو اعتقاد عدالتهم جميعاً، وأنهم أفضل هذه الأمة بعد رسولها صلى الله عليه وسلم. ولهذا اختارهم الله تعالى لصحبته ونصرته، وتبليغ هديه وسنته. ويدينون لله -عز وجل- بمحبتهم كلهم، والترضي عن جميعهم، ويسكتون عما شجر بينهم، وحصل لهم من الفتن والمحن، ويعتقدون أنهم جميعاً مجتهدون مريدون للحق، فمن أصاب منهم فله أجران، ومن أخطأ فله أجر واحد وخطؤه مغفور. وأن أخطاءهم مهما عظمت فإنها مغمورة في بحور حسناتهم، التي من أعظمها صحبتهم لرسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وجهادهم معه. رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، وجمعنا بهم في جنات النعيم. وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العامين. 

---------------------------------------
*عضو هيئة التدريس في كلية الشريعة بالرياض 

المصدر : الإسلام اليوم


http://saaid.net/mktarat/mohram/26.htm

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أحاديث عاشورية موضوعة
 منتشرة في بعض المنتديات

عباس رحيم


أخي المسلم : حرصا مني على تعميم الفائدة ، و دفاعا عن سنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و نظرا لاشتهار بعض الأحاديث الضعيفة و الموضوعة الخاصة بيوم عاشوراء ، رأيت كتابة جملة من هذه الأحاديث مع ذكر المصادر التي حكمت بعدم صحتها حتى لا ينسب إلى السنة ما ليس منها وهذه الأحاديث هي :

1 ) حديث : (( من وسع على عياله يوم عاشوراء ، وسع الله عليه سائر سنته ))
انظر : كتاب الموضوعات للإمام ابن الجوزي 2/572 وكتاب المنار المنيف للإمام ابن القيم 1 / 111 وكتاب مشكاة المصابيح للعلامة الألباني 1/601 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للإمام الشوكاني 1 / 98 و كتاب الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال للإمام ابن عدي 5 / 211 و كتاب الضعفاء للعلامة العقيلي 3 / 252 و كتاب لسان الميزان للحافظ ابن حجر 6 / 307 و كتاب العلل المتناهية للإمام ابن الجوزي 2 / 552 و كتاب المقاصد الحسنة للعلامة السخاوي 1 / 764 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري 1 / 360 و كتاب التذكرة في الأحاديث المشتهرة للعلامة الزركشي 1 / 188 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 100 و كتاب وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 157 و كتاب أطراف الغرائب و الأفراد للعلامة أبو طاهر المقدسي 3 / 370 و كتاب أسنى المطالب للحوت 1 / 292 و كتاب معرفة التذكرة للعلامة ابن القيسراني 1 / 237

2 ) حديث : (( من أحيا ليلة عاشوراء فكأنما عبد الله مثل عبادة أهل السموات السبع و من صلى أربع ركعات يقرأ في كل ركعة بالحمد مرة و مرة ( قل هو الله أحد ) غفر الله له ذنوب خمسين عاما ماضية و خمسين مستقبلة و بنى له في الملأ الأعلى ألف منبر من نور و من سقى شربة ماء فكأنما لم يعص الله طرفة عين ))
انظر : كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 150 و كتاب الموضوعات للإمام ابن الجوزي 2 / 45 و كتاب تلخيص كتاب الموضوعات للإمام الذهبي 1 / 184

3 ) حديث : (( من صلى يوم عاشوراء ما بين الظهر و العصر أربع ركعات يقرأ في كل ركعة بفاتحة الكتاب مرة و آية الكرسي عشر مرات و قل هو الله أحد إحدى عشرة مرة و المعوذتين خمس مرات فإذا سلم استغفر الله سبعين مرة أعطاه الله في الفردوس قبة بيضاء فيها بيت من زمردة خضراء سعة ذلك البيت مثل الدنيا ثلاث مرات و ذلك البيت ... الخ ))
انظر : كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للإمام الشوكاني 1 / 47 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري 1 / 474 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 90 و كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2 / 46 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 89

4 ) حديث : (( صلاة الخصماء و هي أربع ركعات يصليها في يوم عاشوراء ))
انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 111 و كتاب القصاص و المذكرين للإمام ابن الجوزي 1 / 312

5 ) حديث : (( صلاة يوم عاشوراء ست ركعات في الأولى بعد الفاتحة سورة الشمس وفي الثانية إنا أنزلناه وفي الثالثة إذا زلزلت وفي الرابعة سورة الإخلاص وفي الخامسة سورة الفلق وفي السادسة سورة الناس ويسجد بعد السلام ويقرأ فيها قل يا أيها الكافرون سبع مرات ويسأل الله حاجته ))
انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 110

6 ) حديث : (( صلاة يوم عاشوراء عند الإشراق يصلي ركعتين في الأولى بعد الفاتحة آية الكرسي وفي الثانية (لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن) إلى آخر سورة الحشر ويقول بعد السلام يا أول الأولين ويا آخر الآخرين لا إله إلا أنت خلقت أول ما خلقت في هذا اليوم وتخلق آخر ما تخلق في هذا اليوم أعطني فيه خير ما أوليت فيه أنبيائك وأصفيائك من ثواب البلايا وأسهم لنا ما أعطيتهم فيه من الكرامة بحق محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ))
انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 110

7 ) حديث : (( صلاة وقت السحر من ليلة عاشوراء وهي أربع ركعات في كل ركعة بعد الفاتحة يقرأ آية الكرسي ثلاث مرات وسورة الإخلاص إحدى عشر مرة وبعد الفراغ يقرأ سورة الإخلاص مائة مرة ))
انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 110

8 ) حديث : (( صلاة ليلة عاشوراء مائة ركعة في كل ركعة يقرأ بعد الفاتحة سورة الإخلاص ثلاث مرات ))
انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 110

9 ) حديث : (( من صام يوم عاشوراء أعطى ثواب عشرة آلاف شهيد ))
انظر : كتاب الموضوعات العلامة ابن الجوزي 2 / 114 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 149

10 ) حديث : (( من صام يوم عاشوراء أعطى ثواب عشرة آلاف ملك ))
انظر : كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 96 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 92 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 149 كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 114

11 ) حديث : (( من صام يوم عاشوراء كتب الله له عبادة ستين سنة ))
انظر : كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري ص 402 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2/149 وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للإمام السيوطي 2/108 وكتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2/202

12 ) حديث : (( من صام يوم عاشوراء أعطى ثواب حاج ومعتمر ومن صام يوم عاشوراء أعطى ثواب سبع سماوات ومن فيها من الملائكة ومن أفطر عنده مؤمن في يوم عاشوراء فكأنما أفطر عنده جميع أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن أشبع جائعا يوم عاشوراء فكأنما أطعم فقراء أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأشبع بطونهم ومن مسح على رأس يتيم في يوم عاشوراء رفعت له بكل شعرة على رأسه درجة في الجنة ))
انظر : كتاب المجروحين لإمام ابن حبان 1 / 265 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 92 و 92 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 149

13 ) حديث : (( إن الوحوش كانت تصوم يوم عاشوراء ))
انظر : كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2/156 وكتاب تذكرة الموضوعات للعلامة محمد بن طاهر الفتني ص 118 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 98 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 94

14 ) حديث : (( أن الصرد أول طائر صام يوم عاشوراء ))
انظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء للعلامة العجلوني 2 / 555 و كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 156 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 97 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري 1 / 415 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93

15 ) حديث : (( من اغتسل يوم عاشوراء لم يمرض إلا مرض الموت ))
انظر : وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 151 و كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 113 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 97

16 ) حديث : (( من أشبع أهل بيت مساكين يوم عاشوراء مر على الصراط كالبرق الخاطف ))
انظر : وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و 92 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 151 و كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 113 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 97

17 ) حديث : (( من عاد مريضا يوم عاشوراء فكأنما عاد مرضى ولد آدم كلهم ))
انظر : كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 151 و كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 114 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 97

18 ) حديث : (( من اكتحل بالإثمد يوم عاشوراء لم ترمد عينه ))
انظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء للعلامة العجلوني 2 / 306 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 98 و 632 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري 1 / 332 و كتاب التذكرة في الأحاديث المشتهرة للعلامة الزركشي 1 / 159

19 ) حديث : (( ما من عبد يبكي يوم قتل الحسين يعني يوم عاشوراء إلا كان يوم القيامة مع أولي العزم من الرسل ))
انظر : كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 440 و كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 39 و كتاب لسان الميزان للحافظ ابن حجر 2 / 451

20 ) حديث : (( خلق القلم يوم عاشوراء واللوح كمثله وخلق جبريل يوم عاشوراء وملائكته يوم عاشوراء وخلق آدم يوم عاشوراء وولد إبراهيم يوم عاشوراء ونجاه الله من النار يوم عاشوراء وفدى إسماعيل يوم عاشوراء وغرق فرعون يوم عاشوراء ورفع إدريس يوم عاشوراء وتاب الله على آدم يوم عاشوراء وغفر ذنب داود يوم عاشوراء وأعطى الملك سليمان يوم عاشوراء وولد النبي يوم عاشوراء واستوى الرب على العرش يوم عاشوراء ويوم القيامة يوم عاشوراء ))
انظر : كتاب المجروحين لإمام ابن حبان 1 / 266 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 149 و كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 115

21 ) حديث : (( أن الله خلق السموات و الأرض يوم عاشوراء ))
انظر : كتاب المنار المنيف للإمام لأبن القيم 1 / 52 و كتاب كشف الخفاء للعلامة العجلوني 2 / 557 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة العلامة الملا علي القاري 1 / 427 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و كتاب الموضوعات للعلامة لابن الجوزي 2 / 114

22 ) حديث : (( إن في يوم عاشوراء توبة آدم ، واستواء سفينة نوح على الجودي ، ورد يوسف على يعقوب ، ونجاة إبراهيم من النار ))
انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي ص 96 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2/148 وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للإمام السيوطي 2/109 وكتاب مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية 25/300

23 ) حديث : (( في أول يوم من رجب ركب نوح في السفينة فصام هو و جميع من معه وجرت بهم السفينة ستة أشهر فانتهى ذلك إلى المحرم فاستوت السفينة على الجودي يوم عاشوراء فصام نوح وأمر جميع من معه من الوحش والدواب فصاموا شكرا لله ))
انظر : كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 99 و كتاب ميزان الاعتدال للإمام الذهبي 5 / 62 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 96

24 ) حديث : (( فلق البحر لبني إسرائيل يوم عاشوراء ))
كتاب الكامل في الضعفاء لإمام ابن عدي 3 / 199 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و كتاب ميزان الاعتدال للإمام الذهبي 5 / 62 و كتاب معرفة التذكرة العلامة ابن القيسراني 3 / 1629

هذه الأحاديث بهذه الألفاظ غير ثابتة ، ومن باب النصيحة للأمة تم بيانها ، وفي الأحاديث الصحيحة ما يغـني عن الضعيف .
و الله أعلم و الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيد المرسلين و على آله و صحبه أجمعين . 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

http://saaid.net/mktarat/mohram/17.htm

----------


## الحامد لله

الحمد لله ... جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا النفع الواسع وانا احب اوجز كلام طويل وصور وفيديو  وصوتيات عن الشيعة في يوم عاشوراء  اوجزها بهذه العبارة (اذا اردت ان تشعر بعظم نعمة البصر فانظر الى الاعمى واذا اردت ان تشعر بعظم نعمة النطق فانظر الى الاخرس ...واذا اردت ان تشعر بعظم نعمة العقل  فانظر الى الشيعة في يوم عاشوراء

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ...واذا اردت ان تشعر بعظم نعمة العقل فانظر الى الشيعة في يوم عاشوراء


 بارك الله فيكم .الحمد لله على نعمة العقل ، ونعمة الإسلام على منهج خير الأنام ...
وهذه تذكرة ............
*لماذا لا نجعل يوم مقتل الحسين مأتماً؟*

ماجد بن عبدالرحمن الفريان

ونحن ندخل شهر الله المحرم، ونستقبل يوماً من أيام الله التي اختلف فيها الخلق، ألا وهو اليوم العاشر من شهر الله المحرم، وقد حصل فيه حدثان مؤثران اختلف الناس بسببها في أعمال هذا اليوم:

الحدث الأول: نجاة موسى عليه السلام وقومه، وإهلاك فرعون وجنوده. 
روى البخاري، ومسلم في صحيحيهما واللفظ لمسلم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قدم المدينة فوجد اليهود صياماً يوم عاشوراء فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ما هذا اليوم الذي تصومونه؟ فقالوا: هذا يوم عظيم أنجى الله فيه موسى وقومه، وأغرق فرعون وقومه، فصامه موسى شكراً، فنحن نصومه. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فنحن أحق وأولى بموسى منكم، فصامه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمر بصيامه))(1).

الحدث الثاني: مقتل الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب، سبط رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان ذلك في يوم الجمعة، سنة إحدى وستين بكربلاء من أرض العراق، وله من العمر ثمان وخمسون سنة (2)، وكان هذا من المصائب العظيمة على الأمة قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله : « وكان قتله - رضي الله عنه - من المصائب العظيمة؛ فإن قتل الحسين , وقتل عثمان قبله : كانا من أعظم أسباب الفتن في هذه الأمة وقتلتهما من شرار الخلق عند الله » (3) .
وقد أرشد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لصيام هذا اليوم شكراً لله على نجاة موسى وإهلاك فرعون، ولا علاقة لصيامه بمقتل الحسين رضي الله عنه أبداً.
وهذا اليوم روي فيه آثار كثيرة، لكن مزيته العملية محصورة في الصيام، وهذا هو المنهج الوسط في ذلك (4) . 

ولقد ضل في يوم عاشوراء فرقتان:
الفرقة الأولى: النواصب، وهؤلاء يفرحون ويحتفلون في يوم عاشوراء، ومن أهل السنة من أخطأ وروى، أو روي له أحاديث موضوعة في فضل الاغتسال، والكحل، والخضاب ونحوه، مما يعد من مظاهر الفرح والسرور، يعارضون به شعار أولئك القوم الذين يجعلونه مأتماً، فعارضوا باطلاً بباطل، وردوا بدعة ببدعة كما نص على ذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى (5) .
الفرقة الثانية: بعض طوائف الشيعة: وهؤلاء يجعلونه مأتماً يضربون فيه الخدود ويشقون الجيوب، ويدعون بدعوى الجاهلية، ويصل بهم الحال إلى ضرب أنفسهم ضرباً شديداً، بل بعضهم يجرح رأسه بسيف ونحوه حتى تسيل دمائهم، ويدعون أن يفعلون ذلك حزناً على الحسين رضي الله عنه، وأنهم شيعته المحبون له، وتنقل ذلك الفضائيات، وكأنَّ هؤلاء هم المحبون لآل البيت، وغيرهم ممن لا يعمل عملهم غير محب لأل البيت، وهذا غير صحيح، فأهل السنة أولى الناس بآل البيت، وهم المحبون لهم، ولكنهم يراعون في ذلك شرع الله، والسبب الحقيقي لضربهم أنفسهم، والذي لا يعلنه الرافضة هو أنهم خذلوا الحسين رضي الله عنه عندما قدم عليهم الكوفة (6)، وخذلوا قبله ابن عمه مسلم بن عقيل بن أبي طالب حتى قتله ابن زياد (7)، فيعاقبون أنفسهم في هذا اليوم حزناً عليه، ولتقصيرهم معه.

الموقف من مقتل الحسين رضي الله عنه :
يعتبر مقتل الحسين من أعظم المصائب التي مرت على أمة الإسلام، ويحزن المسلمون بسببها، ولكنهم لا يعملون إلا ما شرع الله، وقد شرع الله الاسترجاع عند المصيبة بقوله تعالى : (وبشر الصابرين، الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون)، وفي صحيح مسلم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (ما من مسلم يصاب بمصيبة فيقول : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها إلا آجره الله في مصيبته واخلف له خيراً منها) (8) .

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه : «ومن أحسن ما يذكر هنا : أنه قد روى الإمام أحمد(9)، وابن ماجه(10)، عن فاطمة بنت الحسين، عن أبيها الحسين - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما من مسلم يصاب بمصيبة فيذكر مصيبته وإن قدمت فيحدث عندها استرجاعا كتب الله له مثلها يوم أصيب) هذا حديث رواه عن الحسين ابنته فاطمة التي شهدت مصرعه، وقد علم أن المصيبة بالحسين تذكر مع تقادم العهد فكان في محاسن الإسلام أن بلغ هو هذه السنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو أنه كلما ذكرت هذه المصيبة يسترجع لها فيكون للإنسان من الأجر مثل الأجر يوم أصيب بها المسلمون» (11) . 

وكذلك ما يفعله بعض الطوائف اليوم من لطم الخدود وشق الجيوب وتعذيب النفس أمر محرم ولا شك، وليس من المحبة المشروعة ، قال ابن رجب رحمه الله: «وأما اتخاذه مأتماً كما تفعله الرافضة؛ لأجل قتل الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما فيه، فهو من عمل من ضل سعيه في الحياة الدنيا وهو يحسب أنه يحسن صنعا، ولم يأمر الله ولا رسوله باتخاذ أيام مصائب الأنبياء وموتهم مأتماً فكيف بمن دونهم) (12) .

وما علم أن علي بن الحسين، أو ابنه محمداً، أو ابنه جعفراً، أو موسى بن جعفر رضي الله عنهم، ما عرف عنهم ولا عن غيرهم من أئمة الهدى أنهم لطموا أو شقوا أو صاحوا، وقد كان أبوه علي رضي الله عنه أفضل منه، وقتل يوم الجمعة وهو خارج إلى صلاة الفجر في السابع عشر من رمضان سنة أربعين، ولم يتخذه الرافضة مأتماً، وكذلك عثمان بن عفان أفضلُ من عليٍّ عند أهل السنة والجماعة، وقد قتل وهو محصور في داره في أيام التشريق من شهر ذي الحجة سنة ست وثلاثين، وقد ذبح من الوريد إلى الوريد ولم يتخذ الناس يوم قتله مأتماً، وكذلك الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب وهو أفضل من عثمان وعلي، وقتل وهو قائم يصلي في المحراب صلاة الفجر ويقرأ القرآن ولم يتخذ الناس يوم قتله مأتماً، كما يفعل هؤلاء يوم مقتل الحسين رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.

ثم أن لطم الخدود وشق الجيوب وتعذيب النفس أمور محرمة لا تجوز، ففي الصحيحين عن عبد الله بن مسعود - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ليس منا من ضرب الخدود وشق الجيوب ودعا بدعوى الجاهلية (13)، وفي الصحيحين عن أبي موسى الأشعري - رضي الله عنه - قال : (أنا بريء مما برئ منه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بريء من الحالقة ; والصالقة ; والشاقة) (14) . وفي صحيح مسلم عن أبي مالك الأشعري : (أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : أربع في أمتي من أمر الجاهلية لا يتركونهن : الفخر بالأحساب والطعن في الأنساب والاستسقاء بالنجوم والنياحة على الميت وقال : النائحة إذا لم تتب قبل موتها تقام يوم القيامة وعليها سربال من قطران ودرع من جرب) (15) .

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : ( والآثار في ذلك متعددة، فكيف إذا انضم إلى ذلك ظلم المؤمنين، ولعنهم، وسبهم، وإعانة أهل الشقاق والإلحاد على ما يقصدونه للدين من الفساد وغير ذلك مما لا يحصيه إلا الله تعالى ).
اللهم ارض عن أصحاب نبيك وأرضهم، اللهم اجعلنا فيمن تولاهم، واجمعنا بهم في جنات ونهر في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتد
وصل الله على محمد وآله، وأزواجه، وذريته.

---------------
(1) البخاري (2/704ح1900)، ومسلم (2/796ح1130).
(2) البداية والنهاية (11/569).
(3) مجموع الفتاوى(3/411).
(4) ينظر: لطائف المعارف (102-113).
(5) الفتاوى (4/513).
(6) البداية والنهاية (11/530-532).
(7) البداية والنهاية (11/484-488).
(8) صحيح مسلم (2/631ح918).
(9) (1/201ح1734)، قال الشيخ شعيب الرناؤوط: إسناده ضعيف جداً.
(10) (1/509ح1598)، ولكن من طريق آخر.
(11) الفتاوى (4/511-512).
(12) لطائف المعارف (113).
(13) أخرجه البخاري (1/435ح1232)، ومسلم (1/99ح103).
(14) أخرجه البخاري (1/436ح1234)، ومسلم (1/100ح104).
(15) أخرجه مسلم (2/644ح934).

المصدر : الإسلام اليوم


http://saaid.net/mktarat/mohram/21.htm

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الجوال الدعوي : عن يوم عاشوراء : 
*عاشوراء* 


للتحميل : 
gif/ 63 *KB* 
*صيام عاشوراء*



للتحميل : 
gif/ 17.5 *KB* 



*فضل صيام عاشوراء* 


للتحميل : 
gif/ 16.7 *KB*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

مطويات دعوية عن عاشوراء
*فضل عاشوراء وشهر الله المحرم*



نبذة : 
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "أَفْضَلُ الصِّيَامِ بَعْدَ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ شَهْرُ اللَّهِ الْمُحَرَّمُ وَأَفْضَلُ الصَّلَاةِ بَعْدَ الْفَرِيضَةِ صَلَاةُ اللَّيْلِ".مسلم

لتحميل المطوية مصورة : 




نسخة مصورة من إنتاج وذكر


pdf/3.5 *MB*



*فضل عاشوراء*


مرات التحميل : 18
نبذة : 
بوستر مجاني للطباعة.. لطباعة البوستر يجب عليك أن تحمل ملف البي دي أف...

لتحميل المطوية مصورة : 




بوستر بدقة الطباعة


pdf/740.9 *KB*





*صيام يوم عاشوراء*



نبذة : 
ورقة دعوية للطباعة والنشر

لتحميل المطوية مصورة : 


zip/1.5 *MB*


zip/1 *MB*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الدروس والخطب
1.
*عاشوراء دروس و عبر*

الشيخ: سعد بن سعيد الغامدي
التصنيف: ملفات شهر محرم


2.
*صيام التطوع، ست شوال، عرفة، عاشوراء، الإثنين والخميس*

من سلسلة: شرح كتاب الجامع لأحكام الصيام ( مرئي )
الشيخ: أحمد حطيبة
التصنيف: ملفات شهر رمضان والعشر الأواخر


3.
*باب أي يوم يصام في عاشوراء* 

من سلسلة: كتاب الصيام
من مجموعة: صحيح مسلم
الشيخ: ياسر برهامي
التصنيف: شرح الأحاديث وبيان فقهها


4.
*في الطريق إلى عاشوراء*

الشيخ: منقذ بن محمود السقار
التصنيف: ملفات شهر محرم
5.*باب صيام يوم عاشوراء (هذا يوم عاشوراء ولم يكتب عليكم صيامه)*من سلسلة: كتاب الصيام
من مجموعة: موطأ الإمام مالك
الشيخ: عطية محمد سالم
التصنيف: فقه الصيام

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

عروض PowerPoint
يوم عاشوراء

فضل عاشوراء

فضل يوم عاشوراء 

أحكام يوم عاشوراء

يوم عاشوراء .. أحكام وفوائد

عاشوراء لنا وليس لهم 

نشرة مسوميات .. عن شهر محرم

مطوية عن : عاشوراء هذا العام 1429

مطويات عن فضل عاشوراء وشهر الله المحرّم للتوزيع

----------


## أبو مالك خطاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نود إخبار رواد هذا المجلس المبارك أن ندوة علمية في موضوع : مناهج البحث والتجديد في أصول الفقه ستنظم بكلية الآداب بجامعة ابن زهر بأكادير أيام 13-14-15 دجنبر 2010 الموافق ل 7-8-9 محرم 1432 المرجو إشاعة الخبر وبثه قدر المستطاع وقد حاولنا بث الملصق الخاص بالندوة على الموقع لكننا لم نحسن ذلك .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

(¯` مجموعة كتب وكتيبات عن عاشوراء ´¯) 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=71170

----------


## راجية العفو والإخلاص

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،
جزاك الله خيراً أختنا ( أمة الوهاب شميسة ) .
وعندي تحفظ (أو إشكال) على أمر ورد في هذا الملف ، أود أن أسمع آراء الإخوة والأخوات فيه :



> وروى مسلم أيضاً عن ابن عباس قال: "حين صام رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يوم عاشوراء وأمر بصيامه قالوا: يا رسول الله! إنه يوم تعظمه اليهود والنصارى؟ فقال: فإذا كان العام القابل إن شاء الله صمت التاسع. فلم يأت العام المقبل حتى توفي رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-"، وفي صحيح مسلم أيضاً: "خالفوا اليهود، صوموا يوماً قبله أو يوماً بعده". 
> ---------
> قال ابن القيم: "فمراتب صومه ثلاثة. أكملها: أن يصام قبله يوم وبعده يوم. ويلي ذلك: أن يصام التاسع والعاشر، وعليه أكثر الأحاديث. ويلي ذلك: إفراد العاشر وحده بالصوم" أ.هـ 
> وبناءً عليه، فإن إفراد العاشر وحده بالصوم جائز، وبه يحصل الأجر المذكور في تلك الأحاديث، والأكمل صيام التاسع والعاشر، أو العاشر والحادي عشر، حتى تحصل المخالفة لأهل الكتاب. وإن صمت يوماً قبله ويوماً بعده فهذا أحسن وأتم ، حتى تستيقن صيام اليوم العاشر، خصوصاً إذا كان مشكوكاً في وقت دخول الشهر، ولأن السُّنة صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، كما أن الصيام في شهر محرم له خصوصية ومزية على ما سواه، فقد روى الإمام مسلم عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: "أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان: شهر الله المحرم، وأفضل الصلاة بعد الفريضة صلاة الليل". 
> .


ألم يعلم رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام بأنّه قد يُغَمّ على الناس تحديد دخول الشهر ، فيحصل خلط وعدم استيقان ؟ بلى عَلِم . 
فلماذا إذن التكلف، والزيادة على ما قاله عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟ 
أنحن أحوَط وأورع من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لنزيد على قوله بشأن صيام يوم قبل أو يوم بعد عاشوراء ، فنقول بل صيام يوم قبل و يوم بعد هو أحسن وأتم مما قاله الذي يوحى إليه ؟! 
نعم ، صيام شهر محرم له فضل وخصوصية ، وصيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر سُنة ، وليصوم من شاء ما شاء من الأيام قبل وبعد عاشوراء لينال من الفضل.. لكن الكلام هنا خاص بصيام عاشوراء ، بالتالي يجب أن يكون دقيقاً ومنضبطاً بالكتاب والسنة بدون زيادة . وأي إضافة بشأن فضل صيام مُحرّم أو سنة صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر تكون في موضعها الخارج عن حكم صيام عاشوراء .

فهل من توضيح ؟

----------


## أبو شعيب

يا أختنا (راجية العفو والإخلاص) ،

حرف "أو" في اللغة يعني الاختيار ، ولا يمنع - لغة - من جمع الأمرين إلا بقرينة مانعة .

فلو قيل لك : نظفي البيت أو اغسلي الثياب ، فمعنى ذلك أنك في اختيار إما أن تفعلي إحداهما أو تفعليهما جميعاً .

وعلى هذا النحو فهم العلماء قول النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : (صوموا يوماً قبله أو يوماً بعده) .

وحرف "أو" بالمناسبة قد يأتي في مواضع بمعنى "و" .. كما جاء في الحديث : "اثبت أحد ، فما عليك إلا نبي أو صديق أو شهيدان" .

هذا ، والله أعلم .

----------


## راجية العفو والإخلاص

> يا أختنا (راجية العفو والإخلاص) ،
> حرف "أو" في اللغة يعني الاختيار ، ولا يمنع - لغة - من جمع الأمرين إلا بقرينة مانعة .


هذه المعلومة أزالت الإشكال ، الحمد لله، جزاك الله تعالى خيراً .

وصياماً مقبولاً ومباركاً للجميع بإذن الله تعالى .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> هذه المعلومة أزالت الإشكال ، الحمد لله، جزاك الله تعالى خيراً .
> .


الحمد لله
جزى الله خيرا الأخ الفاضل .

----------


## هدير

للرفع 
بارك الله فيك

----------

